# Programming Remote for Atyme TV and Bose Soundbar



## mrainwater (May 3, 2002)

I just purchased my TiVo Bolt OTA and I would like the remote to turn on/off my TV as well as control the volume on my Bose Soundbar. When I go to the remote setup options, the "Atyme" TV is not listed.

What do you do if the TV manufacturer is not listed in the TiVo menu?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Run the 'Search' function.

-KP


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Atyme appears to be manufactured by Shenzhen Qiyue Optronics, who also makes TV's for Curtis Intl. under the RCA, Sylvania and Proscan licensed brands. Might be worth looking at codes for those?


----------

